
Extreme frugality allowed me to retire at 32 – and regain control of my life - jogjayr
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/mar/08/how-to-retire-early-frugal-spending
======
olliej
While I am aware of the amount of money I “waste” (whatever that means) I feel
this article doesn’t actually tell us what these two started with.

If I only paid my mortgage and utilities, no longer had a dog walker, and
spent only $30 a week on food (I know this must be possible, I was a student
once :) ) I could save for 10 years and I’m still fairly sure I wouldn’t have
save nearly enough to retire

